# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > English Forum > قسم الترجمة >  nice and short story with translation

## ajluni top

قصة رائعة .. حكمتها أروع ....


A woman came out of her house and saw three men with long white beards sitting in her front yard . She didn`t recognize them . She said " I don`t think I know you , but you must be hungry . Please come in and have something to eat".

خرجت امرأة من منزلها فرأت ثلاثة رجال لهم لحي بيضـــاء
طويلة .وكانوا جالسين في فناء منزلها . لم تتعرف عليهم وقالت" لا أظن أنني أعرفكم ولكن أظن أنكم جوعى , تفضلوا بالدخول لتأكلوا."



They asked her if her husband was at 
home, she said that he was out 

سألوها اذا كان زوجها بالبيت فقالت : لا, انه بالخارج.



they told her that they couldn`t come in
فقالوا لها اذن لن نستطيع دخول المنزل.



In the evening when her husband came home, she told him what had happened
في المساء عندما عاد زوجها للمنزل , أخبرته عما حدث.



Her husband asked her to go out and invite them in
طلب منها الزوج الخروج اليهم لدعوتهم بالدخول.



They answered her that they couldn`t go into a house together
أجابوها أنهم لايستطيعون دخول منزل معا.



They told her that their names were " wealth,Love and Success" and asked her to tell her husband about their names

وأخبروها ان اسماءهم هي " الثروة والنجاح والحب" وطلبوا منها اخبار زوجها بأسمائهم.



The woman went in and told her husband what was said . Her husband was overjoyed."How nice ,let us invite Wealth 
to fill our house with wealth" he said.
دخلت المرأة وأخبرت زوجها بأسمائهم, طار زوجها من الفرح وقال لها دعي الثروة يدخل ليملأ بيتنا بالثروة.



Her wife refused to do that , and wanted to invite Success
رفضت الزوجة وأرادت دعوة النجاح.



Their daughter was listening from the other corner of the house . She jumped in with her own suggestion.She asked them to invite love to fill their house with love

وكانت ابنتهم تستمع من الناحية الاخرى من المنزل. فقفزت
باقتراحها. طلبت منهم دعوة حب لدخول منزلهم ليملأه بالحب.

Let`s follow our daghter advice"
they said
قالوا فلنتبع نصيحة ابنتنا.



The woman went out and invited "Love to come in
خرجت المرأة ودعت الحب بالدخول.





The old men replied together :"If you have invited Wealth or Success, the other two of us would have stayed out , but since you invited Love , wherever he goes, we go with him. 
" Wherever there is Love , there is also Wealth and Success
قال الشيوخ الثلاثة اذا كنت دعوتي الثروة أو النجاح فالباقي كان سيظل بالخارج, لكن طالما أنك دعوتي الحب فأينما يذهب فنحن معه.
"أينما يوجد حب فهناك أيضا نجاح وثـروة." 

 :Smile:

----------


## N_tarawneh

آآآآآآآآآآآآآه ٍ من الحب ...!!!

صانع المعجزات ...!!!

*************************

مشكور يا عجلوني ...

----------


## Abdallah Qasaimeh

مشكووور يا عجلوني

----------


## smart-engineer-amool

Thank You and God Bless You

----------


## ajluni top

thank u all for ur nice comments

----------

